# AVR Butterfly



## demmy86 (30 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand von euch etwas mit dem AVR Butterfly von Atmel zu tun gehabt? Und weiss einer von euch ob ich den AVR über seine RS232-schnittstelle mit einer KL6001 von Beckhoff verbinden kann, um Daten aus zu tauschen? Bzw. ist die RS232-schnittstelle des AVR auch im Programm nutzbar oder nur für das Programmieren.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

den Schmetterling selbst kenne ich nicht. Aber den Mega128 in der Conrad-Version als C-Control-Pro128.  Der redet sehrwohl über RS232.
Ich denke schon, das er zur Kommunikation mit der Beckhoff Klemme zu überreden ist.
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (7 Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

Ja das denke ich auch.
Nur stehe ich jetzt vor einer Frage, in welchem Format muss ich die Daten übertragen?

Wenn ich jetzt einen Wert übertragen will z.b. 180, muss ich ihn dann als Text also im ASCII-Format übertragen oder als Binärcode, also als 10110100? 
Oder als Binärcode im ASCII-Forat?

Thx


----------



## Bitmanipulator (7 Oktober 2010)

Du solltest einfach nur dafür sorgen, dass die Verbindungsparameter von Sende/Empfänger übereinstimmen. Was und in welchem Format Du Daten hin- und herschiebst ist einer RS232 Schnittstelle ziemlich egal.


----------



## demmy86 (7 Oktober 2010)

mhh ja schon das is mir schon klar,
nur ich habe bei der KL6001 nur 5 byte die ich empfangen kann!?
muss ich da nicht drauf achten wie und was ich sende? wenn die 5 byte voll sind is doch feierabend oder?


----------



## Bitmanipulator (8 Oktober 2010)

Wenn das so ist, dann sendest Du halt nur fünf Datenbits.
Versuch macht klug. ;o)


----------



## Cerberus (8 Oktober 2010)

demmy86 schrieb:


> mhh ja schon das is mir schon klar,
> nur ich habe bei der KL6001 nur 5 byte die ich empfangen kann!?
> muss ich da nicht drauf achten wie und was ich sende? wenn die 5 byte voll sind is doch feierabend oder?


 
Also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei der KL6001 ist, aber ich hatte mal die KL6021 (RS422/RS485). Bei der war es so, dass ich mit den 5 Byte einen internen Buffer gefüllt habe und dann über das Controlword alles auf einmal versendet hab. Somit waren auch Commands möglich, die mehr als 5 byte hatten.


----------



## demmy86 (8 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich kann es leider momentan nicht sagen, wie die KL6001 funktioniert. Ich will das ganze nächste Woche mal testen.

Das einzige was ich so sagen kann ist das die 5 Byte in der S7 HWConfig direkt auf 5Byte Eingangsadressen und 5Byte Ausgangsadressen umgesetzt werden.

Wie das aber nun mit der Datenübertragung abläuft und was ich wie senden muss is mir noch ein Rätsel. Ich dachte jetzt die ganze Zeit, das die 5 Byte die ich sende direkt als Eingang in der SPS zur Verfügung stehen!?

Gruss


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2010)

Hi

Definiere dir doch mal einen Puffer  (FIFO)

Hierin kannst du z.b. 500 Zeichen reinschreiben.
Dieser sendet sodann immer z.b. 5 Zeichen weg sobald möglich.



Gruß Karl


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Evtl findest du zum Thema Datenübertragung *hier* was.


----------



## demmy86 (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
das Datenblatt habe ich auch schon gelesen. Ich werde da aber irgendwie nicht wirklich schlau drauß. 

Ich werde das jetzt einfach mal testen die Woche. 
Sobald ich was weiss werde ich mich nochmals diesbezüglich melden!

MfG


----------



## demmy86 (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also es hat funktioniert. Das aufbauen einer Verbindung vom Butterfly zur S7 hat funktioniert. Ich sende die Daten, die ich übertragen will byteweise über die RS232 an die S7 und umgekehrt.

MfG demmy


----------

